# Vaginal Odour



## Belteshazaar (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been with my girlfriend for almost a year. She's very shy sexually and i am the first person of the opposite sex to ever see her naked. The problem is that she has a really disgusting odour down there. i first noticed it the first time we spent a night together. She went into the washroom to pee. i went in after her and the smell was very potent, filling the whole room the way feces do. i've tried to go down on her several times but i cannot enjoy it. Its not a fishy smell, it smells like urine and onions. What could it possibly be and how do i let her know its really disgusting without hurting her feelings


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Simple.

Use the shower as foreplay and clean her up nice and slow.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I've never heard of an onion smell before, so I googled and found this thread: Sexual Health - Women Forum - Onion Smell Coming From Vagina

The majority of women are saying it has to do with diet. Have you noticed her eating a lot of onions? Are you living with her and able to stear her diet for a while to see if this changes? Do you know if she visits the gyno annually?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rikithemonk (Jun 8, 2011)

Could be an infection.

Could be that she simply doesn't bathe. My daughters going to be 15 soon and I'm lucky if I can get her to bathe twice a week. Look, people should take care of themselves. Shave or trim down there. Wash the dam thing with soap. Christ. I'm just sitting here staring at the screen shaking my head. Don't know what to say other than disgust.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm.... this may not be associated with her vagina, but may be associated with her urine (especially if you said it was much worse when she went in to urinate).

Does she have the same smell after she bathes?

Urine can take the smell of certain foods that you eat - fish, onions, asparagus. So can your sweat.

So, yah, I second that you start to look at dietary factors if you've been able to rule out a yeast infection already.

The other unlikely culprit would be you. Have you noticed anything else smelling off recently? If you have sinus problems/sinus infections then things that smelled perfectly normal can start to smell weird and off.

Quite a mystery - hope you find a solution.

God Bless.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

Belteshazaar said:


> I've been with my girlfriend for almost a year. She's very shy sexually and i am the first person of the opposite sex to ever see her naked. The problem is that she has a really disgusting odour down there. i first noticed it the first time we spent a night together. She went into the washroom to pee. i went in after her and the smell was very potent, filling the whole room the way feces do. i've tried to go down on her several times but i cannot enjoy it. Its not a fishy smell, it smells like urine and onions. What could it possibly be and how do i let her know its really disgusting without hurting her feelings


She may have an infection. The smell may be trimethylamine, which is the substance mainly responsible for the odor often associated with fouling fish, some infections, and bad breath. This colorless, hygroscopic, and flammable tertiary amine has a strong "fishy" odor in low concentrations and an ammonia-like odor at higher concentrations.

That was from Wikipedia. I have worked with tertiary amines and they displace the atmosphere, in the way you describe. They will take your breath away at high concentrations.

She should probably see an ob/gyn.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

rikithemonk said:


> Could be an infection.
> 
> Could be that she simply doesn't bathe. My daughters going to be 15 soon and I'm lucky if I can get her to bathe twice a week. Look, people should take care of themselves. Shave or trim down there. Wash the dam thing with soap. Christ. I'm just sitting here staring at the screen shaking my head. Don't know what to say other than disgust.


 :rofl: Took the words RIGHT out of my mouth and eff me but my 12 year old daughter fights the shower too. SICK!


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

My 12 y/o fights the shower also. We threaten to turn the hose on outside on her!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> My 12 y/o fights the shower also. We threaten to turn the hose on outside on her!


I withhold allowance if she goes more than 2 days without a shower. Last week, we lost track and she went from Sunday to Friday without! HOLY CRAP!

She lost her 10 bucks this month.

Sorry to thread jack. lol. Maybe the OP's gf is like our girls...


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Probably a yeast infection.

remins me of an old saying...

If it smells like Colgne, leave it alone. If it smells like fish, eat all you wish, or ( if it smells like trout eat it out)


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Yardman said:


> Probably a yeast infection.
> 
> remins me of an old saying...
> 
> If it smells like Colgne, leave it alone. If it smells like fish, eat all you wish, or ( if it smells like trout eat it out)


Yeast generally doesn't smell like that. An odor that strong is more likely bacterial.


----------



## symphonious (Sep 27, 2011)

As a woman, I can tell you that diet has a very, very strong hand in these matters.

Eating a strongly fast-food based diet, oily foods, overly salty foods will all change the taste/smell/consistency of the vaginal fluids. Generally speaking, douching is unhealthy (from what I understand, it also kills beneficial bacteria which opens a woman up to more infection).

Does the vaginal fluid have a texture different from silky? If it's textur-y (gritty means there's urine mixed into it, watery could also mean urine is mixed into it; if it's 'chunky' or 'bumpy' she's got an infection), it needs to be addressed. Seeing an OB/GYN can definitely help, and they can give her suggestions on how to correct odor or taste issues- they know what they're talking about.

Personally, when my husband and I USED to have interactions (long story) he would want to go down on me and I wouldn't let him because of my self-consciousness about my area down there. It smells fine, but I'm still self-conscious about it and don't want to run the risk of him not enjoying the 'ambience', so I choose not to participate in that particular activity.

all I've got to say is that if you mention it to her, you should be very, very careful in how you do that- if you're her first opposite sex partner, there is a lot riding on your shoulders, unfortunately. If you tell her callously or in a mean way about her area issues, she may think all guys will think that way, or may become self-conscious also.

Good luck.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I withhold allowance if she goes more than 2 days without a shower. Last week, we lost track and she went from Sunday to Friday without! HOLY CRAP!
> 
> She lost her 10 bucks this month.
> 
> Sorry to thread jack. lol. Maybe the OP's gf is like our girls...


Ugh! A teenager should know that showering EVERY DAY is mandatory-what with all the new gross odors thanks to puberty! Dry blood is the worst smell and subpar hygeine during a menstural period is nauseating.

I had to quit my job, partly because too many people had strong BO and it made me want to vomit. I couldn't concentrate on my work.

If I did not bathe as a young woman, my mother would give me a backhand. I would deserve it for being so nasty.

Maybe nobody wanted to see the OP's girlfriend naked, because she stinks! Take a shower together as foreplay. If that doesn't work, gently suggest seeing a doctor together about this issue.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

for the record, someone I have been with, doesn't matter who at this point, had a pleasant smell, but would sometimes get very overwhelmingly strong... she refused to let soap get anywhere near the thing claiming she'd get yeast infection, but honestly water wasn't enough to cut it. So she smelled, didn't really slow me down much, except she'd always get a yeast infection after almost every time we had sex anyway - yeast infections were the bane of my, and her, sexual gratification, I don't see how a little mildly soapy water would have made things worse.


----------



## onionlady (Aug 1, 2012)

Poor girl...I had an onion-vadge for years and years, looked all over the internet, and tried every solution I could find, and after such a long time, I discovered a number of solutions that worked. I have so many, that I posted them all in one place. Take a look:
Got a Case of the Onions?

If she's still having trouble, send her the link. There are so many solutions there, that she's bound to find one that works.
Good luck!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't speak on what might be ailing your girlfriend, but I do know that my wife has an unpleasant taste when she's on birth control. It's not nearly as pungent as you describe, and it's not detectable unless I am actually down there, or have her juices on my fingers, but it definitely shut down me giving her oral sex.

I was honest with her about it, she understood, and we just took that off the menu. Just approach her with as much sensitivity, and understanding, as you possibly can muster. It's not an easy issue at all being approached with BO issues, especially for a woman. Hopefully she will take that as a clue and begin to research causes, and find a solution.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't know the answer. But I do know this: if you want to ever get close to her cooch again don't use the word disgusting to describe the problem.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like a yeast infection. Use coconut oil, its antifungal. Tell her to start eating probiotics, kefir yogurt, greek yogurt, and lots of citrius fruits. Yeast killers are raw apple cider vinegar (can be ingested, or diluted with water and used in a douche, coconut oil (can be used on the genitals and ingested), garlic (ingested only), oil of oregano (ingested only!!!), yogurt (you can use it during intercourse, ingest it as well), and parsley tea for UTI's and yeast infections, do not use the parsley tea if she is pregnant! If you are not circumcised then you're in for some problems, you could be swapping the infection back and forth, one gets rid of it, the other transmits it again, the other gets rid of it and so on. I've contracted a yeast infection before, its not that bad, I'm pretty healthy but I kept getting it because she kept giving it back to me, so its a problem to take care of together at once!

PS if you have parasites, its going to be so hard to get rid of any infections.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Old thread retired...


----------

